# 8n clutch release arm removal



## Sean Stuber (Jun 5, 2020)

Spent some time trying to figure out why my clutch still will not disengage after putting in a new clutch assembly. Bought the tractor several years ago and it sat in the barn as when purchased I was told it needed a new clutch. After a lot of frustration I finally found a crack in the clutch release arm. I figure this is my problem as I have about 3.5 inches of play in the clutch pedal before I feel pressure and then about 1.5 inches of travel before it stops.
Before I go and get as bigger hammer how do I remove this part. Do I drive the pin out front to back or back to front? Does the arm then just pull off? The crack is on the bottom where the arrow is pointing.
Thanks in advance for any hep you can offer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like there is a pin / bolt # 352581-S thru part #7511. You will more that likely have to remove Eye bolt connection to the clutch pedal.


----------



## Sean Stuber (Jun 5, 2020)

Got the arm off by using a grinder cant get the pin to budge now splitting the tractor and taking the entire shaft off to redrill or go and by a new shaft


----------



## Sean Stuber (Jun 5, 2020)

Was able to remove the Clutch shaft after grinding off a welded pin on the Clutch fork. Re-drilled the Clutch release arm pin hole and reassembled the tractor it now disengages the clutch fine.


----------



## william fedo (Jul 17, 2020)

I have same issue on my 8n. New clutch pressure plate, bearing. Kills me to have to split this again to get this pin out!


----------



## william fedo (Jul 17, 2020)

I was able to carefully grind the cracked release arm almost to the shaft depth, remove the floor board and linkage. use punch to drive out the pin. This can be done without splitting tractor.


----------



## kevin7979 (7 mo ago)

Sean Stuber said:


> Got the arm off by using a grinder cant get the pin to budge now splitting the tractor and taking the entire shaft off to redrill or go and by a new shaft





Sean Stuber said:


> Was able to remove the Clutch shaft after grinding off a welded pin on the Clutch fork. Re-drilled the Clutch release arm pin hole and reassembled the tractor it now disengages the clutch fine.


How you remove the pin off where your arrow point to? Thanks, my eye bolt was broken, I need replace it or weld it back.


----------

